# You know Wing Chun? Show me!



## dan.h (Jul 1, 2010)

So this is just a fun thread I thought I'd toss here.  I had family in town the other day and they heard I'm learning Wing Chun and asked me to show them some.  I just blanked out I guess since I couldn't remember anything that they'd want to see.  

What kind of moves do you show friends, family or acquaintances when they say "show me"?  

Thanks!


----------



## coffeerox (Jul 1, 2010)

Let's see:

Tan Da
Bong Sao / Lap Sao (demonstrate this in a way that you ask your family member to give forward pressure then disengage into Lap Sao, punch, change hands into another punch & trap)
Pak Sao / Tan Sao (one hand controls two)
1" Punch (if you can manage that)


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 1, 2010)

I put a phone book on their chest , 1 inch punch them into a wall , and after that  they don't ask me again.


----------



## cwk (Jul 2, 2010)

I usually show them our salutation, wait for them to say "what the hell are you supposed to do with that?",and then show them how the movements can be applied. I find the form-application thing seems to be a nice way for non martial artists to appreciate what we do.
either that or just punch them like mook jong man.


----------



## wushuguy (Jul 2, 2010)

if someone asks, it depends on how big they are and their attitude.

if similar height, i show them the deceptive angles of the bong sau, because people expect a "karate high block" so bong sau looks like you'd still get hit in the face but bong sau done right when you move in closer, their arm follows the angle up and over the head when stepping in.

if they're stronger or bigger, then demonstrate a bit of proper body structure can equal or surpass the physical strength of a stronger opponent, to show physical strength isn't everything.

if they're faster, then show them some stuff that will force them to play at my speed.

if their attitude seems odd and perhaps they are not serious, just want to poke fun, then I just walk away.


----------



## matsu (Jul 2, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> I put a phone book on their chest , 1 inch punch them into a wall , and after that they don't ask me again.


 lmao at mook!
liking that one alot!
i just tell them im a beginner and not very good........... yet!
matsu


----------



## dan.h (Jul 2, 2010)

lol  I'll make sure I have a phonebook handy. ;-)

Bong Lap sounds would be good too, as would the Tan Da (if given a hook punch or something like that)

thanks for the great suggestions!


----------



## matsu (Jul 2, 2010)

i have shown the girls at work a few "get outs" if someone grabs their wrists. a few simple ways to make people let go.just simple self defence but no one else...... i,m not into that,this is for me and i hope in a way i dont get to use it.
i,m more scared of getting into a fight than i have ever been,not fear of the fight,but what i,m now capable of doing.
matsu


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 2, 2010)

matsu said:


> lmao at mook!
> liking that one alot!
> i just tell them im a beginner and not very good........... yet!
> matsu


 
Yeah Nan wouldn't leave me alone so I just had to show her didn't I.
You wouldn't believe how easy it is for an 87 year old to become airborne. :EG:


----------



## dosk3n (Jul 2, 2010)

I agree with MJM I generally show a one inch punch to someone who is not that interested and maybe just wanting somthing showy.

Otherwise I will explain how we divert force and show this through Tan Sau.

Really depnds on there interest but family gatherings when a few people want to see somthing a one inch punc usually pleases.


----------



## geezer (Jul 2, 2010)

dosk3n said:


> ...when a few people want to see somthing *a one inch punc* usually pleases.



"a one inch punc" ...what a brilliant typo. Make that a "one inch _punk_"! I like it!


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 3, 2010)

geezer said:


> "a one inch punc" ...what a brilliant typo. Make that a "one inch _punk_"! I like it!


 
Best thing about having a fight with a one inch punk is that you can just step on the little bastard.


----------



## l_uk3y (Jul 4, 2010)

Hmm. Couple I like.  

1:  Ask them to throw a straight punch.
-  Kwan Sau to the outside with the lead hand heading straight towards 
   an eye strike.  (leaving it about 10cms short).

2:  Once again off a straight punch.
-  Pak Sau with a side step.  Snap kick between the legs with the slightest touch to the inside leg (obviously very light and only to the leg just above knee)
Then step in with a quick 3 hit roll punch.


Two nice simple techniques which give an indication to the self defence preference of the system. Also shows efficiency and targeting ideas.

Not to mention the thought of how easily you just targeted there eyes and groin areas makes them think twice about asking you again.


Whats more fun is when people ask me to show them a move from Hapkido.
Hehe.

I love the look in their eyes when they don't know to expect and then the lock starts to kick in. The smile whilst they think its all good then the sudden look of fear as it starts to hurt.

lol. I'm not nasty I swear.


----------



## Poor Uke (Jul 4, 2010)

Punch them in the face.


----------



## Seven (Jul 4, 2010)

Try this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2fAuDp5zuI


----------



## yak sao (Jul 5, 2010)

I had shown a guy at work the 1 inch punch on the phone book a couple of years ago and that was enough to shut him up. Then the Sherlock Holmes movie came out and resparked his interest. He asked if I could knock this guy back at work who weighs 320 lbs. using the 1 inch punch.
So this big bruiser puts the phone book on his chest and leans into it like he's ready to go after the quarterback. I rocked him back on his heels. 

Another time this TKD guy was at work throwing all these spin kicks. Someone piped up that I did "karate" too. So he wanted to see something.

There happened to be an empty cardboard box sitting there so I picked it up and tossed it into the air and punched o hole through it. The funny thing was watching this guy going around trying to knock holes in boxes the rest of the day.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 5, 2010)

I get my wedding tackle out and wave it at them.  They said _"show me something,"_ so I do.  Amazing how few requests I get for repeats.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 6, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I get my wedding tackle out and wave it at them. They said _"show me something,"_ so I do. Amazing how few requests I get for repeats.


 
I tried that once and they said " Hmmm , it looks very much like a penis , _only smaller"._


----------



## Black Tiger Fist (Jul 6, 2010)

dan.h said:


> What kind of moves do you show friends, family or acquaintances when they say "show me"?
> 
> Thanks!



*NONE!!!*

You have to be careful who you let know you study martial arts.  I really see no problems with family but, friends and acquaintances can be a problem.  I don't like people knowing but friends and family usually tell others...

I've had a few times where people approach saying *"What would you do, if I do this?" * That is the problem!

It starts there and heads south very quickly...  People don't understand the faster they move the faster you have to respond.  They don't understand the force you have to respond with either.  You have some who get the message with a simple block but, others who get increasingly harder with their strikes each time.

My sifu is big on using every moment to train.  That means even little movements that look like nothing but are actual training or conditioning drills.  I'm always doing something all though most people have no clue.  Well, one morning at work before the customers come in I was walking with a pole (I use to work at Home Depot) and I started doing basic staff movements.  A guy on our overnight stock team saw me doing this and knew what it was I was doing.

He instantly responded you do martial arts!

Being caught red handed I said I try a little...  He responded he did kenpo what style do I train?  I said kung fu he went into this how he doesn't respect kung fu yada yada yada...

I was like that's cool.. of course every time he saw me after he had to test me with *"What would you do, if I do this?"* Oh boy...

This guy would actually see me walking through the building and run to catch me coming down an isle or walking through an area and jump out at me with no warning...  You can see where this is headed right?

The problem was he'd jump out with these almost full speed and power attacks...I know he was not at full speed or power but, they were without warning. I had to literary put him on his a$$ before he got the point! 

I had the same thing happen with two other co-workers that were wrestlers...

So If I can help It I don't tell or show anyone anything!  If by chance I do show someone something I explain "the harder and faster they hit the harder and faster I have to hit back to respond to the attack."  They usually get the message then.


----------



## matsu (Jul 6, 2010)

lmao..... this thread is going to get messy reeel quick from here on in lol
subscribed 
matsu


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 6, 2010)

Seven said:


> Try this


 
LOL that was a great movie too.


----------



## bully (Jul 6, 2010)

No one ever asks me to show any. A few know I do WC but none ever want to see any.

Years ago I had a situation with a "mate" who did the "what if I did this" Especially when we had had a few pints. I put him down in a controlled manner once and then dropped to throw a few chain punches to keep him down. NOT to hit him just to pull. As I had had a few pints my range was a bit out. He got a black eye and didnt bother doing Kato style attacks on me after that. I did feel bad about his black eye....for about 2 minutes.

It always makes me think of the guy in ETD with the terrible Kiwi accent....

"Do I bother ya"
"Whats your style"

Would love to be as coolio as Bruce and say "The art of fighting without fighting"


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 6, 2010)

bully said:


> It always makes me think of the guy in ETD with the terrible Kiwi accent....
> 
> "Do I bother ya"
> "Whats your style"


 
I always thought that bloke was supposed to be Australian , but whatever , its still a major accent fail.


----------



## dosk3n (Jul 7, 2010)

bully said:


> Years ago I had a situation with a "mate" who did the "what if I did this" Especially when we had had a few pints. I put him down in a controlled manner once and then dropped to throw a few chain punches to keep him down. NOT to hit him just to pull. As I had had a few pints my range was a bit out. He got a black eye and didnt bother doing Kato style attacks on me after that. I did feel bad about his black eye....for about 2 minutes.
> 
> 
> > Been there a couple times as well. No black eyes but wrongly judged the distance and hit his jaw.
> ...


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jul 7, 2010)

Black Tiger Fist said:


> I was like that's cool.. of course every time he saw me after he had to test me with *"What would you do, if I do this?"* Oh boy...
> 
> This guy would actually see me walking through the building and run to catch me coming down an isle or walking through an area and jump out at me with no warning... You can see where this is headed right?
> 
> ...


 
I had the same problem about 20 years ago.  There was this guy at work, did some boxing when he was younger, he'd sneak attack me and throw a punch or something then say 'see, I got you, where's your martial arts now?'  Of course, I wouldn't do anything cause I didn't want to hurt him.  Finally, I got tired of it cause he was giving me a bad name, people say things to me like 'man, he would have got you.  I thought you did martial arts to protect yourself, and you can't do anything to stop him'.  So I decided one day that I would not try to hold back anymore.  After that point, everytime this guy (or anyone) would try to surprise me or jump out at me, I'd just let go.  I always intercepted him, trap his arms and punch him (lightly) in the throat.  

After a couple of months of not being able to 'get in on me' or surprise me like before, he quit.  Course he always said when I countered 'man, why you have to hit me?'  And I'd say ' I train to protect myself, I can't make any exceptions.  I spend hours and hours building the skills to protect myself from people doing exactly what you're trying to do to me. I can't make exceptions just because you're my friend and want to play and attack me for your amusement'.  He understood and quit.  Of course, he quit because he could never get in on me.

So I just tell my students not to tell people they do martial arts.  Until they have a few months under them and can actually protect themselves.

It's funny, whenever people find out you do martial arts, they're always trying to prove it doesn't work or you're not any good at it.  But when you prove to them it does work or that you have skills, they say things like 'that's not fair, your trained and can hurt people really fast' or something to that effect.  In any event, you're damned if you do or damned if you don't.  So I just do it.


----------



## mograph (Jul 7, 2010)

Black Tiger Fist said:


> This guy would actually see me walking through the building and run to catch me coming down an isle or walking through an area and jump out at me with no warning...



_"Kato? ..... Kaetooouu!! .. This is your employer speaking....I am calling off the attack......"_


----------



## BFL (Jul 8, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> I put a phone book on their chest , 1 inch punch them into a wall , and after that  they don't ask me again.


The phone book is supposed to go to their chest? No wonder I keep losing friends, I've been having them hold it over their face........ jjjeeessshhhhh, aren't these "tricks of the trade" written down somwhere?  So I suppose I'm not really supposed to finger jab them in the eye either?
Bummerz


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 8, 2010)

BFL said:


> The phone book is supposed to go to their chest? No wonder I keep losing friends, I've been having them hold it over their face........ jjjeeessshhhhh, aren't these "tricks of the trade" written down somwhere? So I suppose I'm not really supposed to finger jab them in the eye either?
> Bummerz


 
Well I wasn't going to say , but I was wondering why all your friends looked like they'd been chasing parked cars.


----------



## yak sao (Jul 11, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> I tried that once and they said " Hmmm , it looks very much like a penis , _only smaller"._


 

Kind of a different approach to the "one inch " punch ?????


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 11, 2010)

yak sao said:


> Kind of a different approach to the "one inch " punch ?????


 
Yes I'm embarrassed to say I have a _short bridge._


----------

